# Homeschool from the Bible?



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone Homeschool from the Bible? I ask because that is what I am attemptiing to do. We homeschool and I am just getting more involved with my 6yr old son. I am trying to teach all subjects from the Bible. Is there anyone else out there teaching from the bible other than for theological prospectives? 

Any resourses? Links?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW! more power to you. That will take a lot of work on your part as far as research and linking it together. I don't know of anything out there like that. If it works well for you, you might consider witting it down and making your curriculum available to others.

We use Bible based curriculum's. But they take a few books more then just the Bible to teach.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree with Ohio Dreamer, if you find a way to do this, definitely write a curriculum! My daughter is also six, and while we use a bible based curriculum, we are using the bible for 'science' (creation) and history at the moment.


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

It has been years, but I used to supplement my daughter's education with Alpha Omega homeschool curriculum. It was wonderful. When she learned to write it was with Bible verses and they incorporated the bible everywhere they could. Great curriculum, even was ahead of the charter school I ended up putting her into, should have stayed with it!! But it is not cheap, but you can buy book by book if you don't want the whole program.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

The only curriculum I've seen that comes close to doing this is the ATI published by Bill Gothard. Even then, I think they recommend using math and science curriculum (especially in the upper grades), and a phonics teaching curriculum in the lower grades. I believe they work with Andrew Pudewa (Institute for Excellence in Writing) and they have some of his programs custom made for their curriculum. 

I prefer the Bible for my Bible curriculum, but use curricula or unit studies for everything else. We do tend to look at how what we are studying is addressed in the Bible.
Dawn


----------



## Happy7Farm (Jan 23, 2008)

We use a curriculum called Student of the Word, or S.O.W., every subject is from God's Word except math, which we supplement with Saxon. It is thorough and on top of that the cost is unbeatable! We have been doing it for 8 years, I can't tell you what a blessing it is to have my children saturated with Scripture! If you have any questions let me know, I will help if I can!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Personally I think that it would be a very bad idea and would be putting your child's education at risk. There are excellent Christian and Bible based curricula readily available that also offer sound academic educations. Why risk having your child receive an inadequate education?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Personally I think that it would be a very bad idea and would be putting your child's education at risk. There are excellent Christian and Bible based curricula readily available that also offer sound academic educations. Why risk having your child receive an inadequate education?


Yea, I am a Christian, and I agree. It would take WAY too long to explain why, but I do. I have no problem with teaching subjects in a way that brings children face to face with their faith and with "the world". That said, there are Christian Curricula that does that and still meets the needs of children who live in the modern world and must function there.

Cindyc.


----------



## Happy7Farm (Jan 23, 2008)

The S.O.W. curriculum I spoke of is more advanced than many others I have found. If you look at the scope & sequence of each year you would see that they are anything but inadequate, and the reference items that are used are the best of the best as far as Christian curriculum & publishers are concerned. We start with the Bible, center around one section of Scripture for a whole week. We cover a mirade of subjects and delve deeper using all the resourse books we can. 

As for the 'Bible based' curriculums you spoke of, I can only speak as to why we see those to be inadequate. We found, after years of Abeka, Bob Jones, Alpha Omega & others, that they take subjects and shove God into them, with S.O.W. the opposite happens, we start with God and flow out from there. One of the greatest problems with the students/children these days is that there is no absolute authority in ALL their subjects. God's Word is not just aplicable in 'Bible' class, or sprinkled throughout history texts, God's Word IS wisdom & knowledge! It is central in math, history, english, science, language arts, creative writing, geography, literature, music, and spelling... all subjects that are apart of S.O.W. 

What it comes down to is a mind set, Bible-based curriculum is like a box of cookies, someone else has decided what kind, shape and size to make them, your only choice is how many & how you are going to eat them. S.O.W., and others like it, are the kind of curriculum that gives you all the ingredients and lets you put it all together! 

As for children being at risk, I need only look to our forefathers for encouragement that there in no validity in that statement. They were not ignorant men ... history has shown them to be some of the greatest thinkers of all times, and most of them were taught with the Bible, a hymnal and a blue back speller. 

In the end, what ever curriculum one chooses it needs to be the one they feel comfortable with & confident about. Not everyone feels that way with this type, but to jump in and call it inadequate, unsound, or risky without any first hand knowledge seems a bit unprofitable.


----------

